# Elon is confident Tesla will be profitable this year



## Kevin Sharpe (Jul 4, 2011)

electrico said:


> he has overpromised in the past


really?


----------



## electrico (May 18, 2017)

Yes, For example, we were expecting 20K Model 3 vehicles in December of 2017, but it didn't happen. Yet, the story is not a negative story.


----------



## Kevin Sharpe (Jul 4, 2011)

electrico said:


> Your thoughts?


Given you're the editor of a third party publication have you approached the forum owners about posting on the DIY Electric Car forum?


----------



## electrico (May 18, 2017)

I have not because I thought this is a news section where we can post relevant news for discussion. But I will if it needs to be done with permission.

Thank you.


----------



## Kevin Sharpe (Jul 4, 2011)

electrico said:


> Yes, For example, we were expecting 20K Model 3 vehicles in December of 2017, but it didn't happen. Yet, the story is not a negative story.


That's a matter of opinion... what is clear though is that you're just posting your own stories... click bate if you ask me


----------



## electrico (May 18, 2017)

No. I am a Tesla supporter myself. And I am not avoiding answers. I understand Tesla's difficulties. It's not an easy task. 

In fact, I give credit to thousands of Tesla employees that with the leadership stepped up the plate and increase the Model 3 production.

thank you.


----------



## Kevin Sharpe (Jul 4, 2011)

electrico said:


> And I am not avoiding answers.


You've posted in this forum 36 times and a quick look reveals the majority have links to your own websites... if you're serious about news then post from multiple sources with multiple perspectives... personally I don't want to read your stories repeated here (I can visit your website for that).


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

Kevin Sharpe said:


> ... if you're serious about news then post from multiple sources with multiple perspectives... personally I don't want to read your stories repeated here (I can visit your website for that).


Same here.


----------



## electrico (May 18, 2017)

I am, and I will do that.

Thank you.


----------



## electrico (May 18, 2017)

Kevin Sharpe said:


> You've posted in this forum 36 times and a quick look reveals the majority have links to your own websites... if you're serious about news then post from multiple sources with multiple perspectives... personally I don't want to read your stories repeated here (I can visit your website for that).



I just posted a new one here http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?p=985033#post985033

Big news, the news is from The Verge, But please forgive me, I did post something from Torque News too because we warned about the same thing 2 weeks ago.

I wanted to take a moment and explain here so you guys know why.


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

Musk is the master of posting "positive spin" comments for the MSM to pick up on and repeat. He understands how those media outlets love to quote high level insider "information" ..usually without checking the data to back it up.
Even his series of failed pedictions for M3 production targets has not apparently caused many to question his word.
What does "cash flow positive" actually mean ? Most Tesla followers claim that the company is already generating large margins, but just re-investing it all in more capacity, future models, etc etc, instead of posting a "profit".
Personally, i have no faith in a busines with such extreme debt loads and low production ability.


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

Karter2 said:


> Musk is the master of posting "positive spin" comments for the MSM to pick up on and repeat. He understands how those media outlets love to quote high level insider "information" ..usually without checking the data to back it up.
> Even his series of failed pedictions for M3 production targets has not apparently caused many to question his word.


I assume that "MSM" is "mainstream media". What I seen in mainstream media (if major newspapers count as MSM) related to Model 3 production is mostly reports of failure to meet production targets, lists of problems, forecasts of more missed targets, and descriptions of financial crisis. Musk is believed by his followers, but he's not fooling the mainstream media.

I don't know what TV networks say about Musk - he rarely makes the news programs that I watch. Coverage of the Autopilot crashes don't mention Musk and don't address Tesla issues unrelated to the crashes.

The Tesla Semi coverage was mostly fluff, and largely unquestioning, but that's true of most concept vehicle coverage.

It seems to me that the problems are the specialist "publications" (essentially special-interest bloggers) and the section of the public who choose to believe propaganda over facts.


----------

